# Lab blocks-what kind, how many?



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I started feeding my guys HT lab blocks awhile back, but since I don't have a debit card set up yet, my dad orders it for me and brings it by when he's going to WA for work (he's a truck driver). I was looking online at them yesterday and realized just how many different kinds there are!!! 
Which one do YOU feed and why? 
Also, how many blocks do you give (per rat) per day? 
My rats all have very healthy, soft, non bristly coats and clean eyes and have always been a good, stable weight, so I assume their eating is just fine, I'm just curious as to how everyone else does it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I give my ratties the 2014 HT blocks. 2014 has the lowest protein content out of all of them (14%, hence the 14 in the name). I believe 2016 and 2018 are meant for pregnant and younger ratties. I have two rats and I put six blocks in their bowl every day, which is usually more than enough for them. I think the general rule of thumb is two or three blocks per rat, per day, but I'm sure it would also be fine to just fill the bowl up, as long as your rats don't have the tendancy to overeat.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine are the 2014, too. And mine get 2 each (except for Ian and Geisha, they each get 3) and then their veggies and all that.
Good to know they're getting what they need, haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I feed Oxbow Regal Rat food and give them a full bowl everyday. They can eat as many as the want.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I free feed lab blocks, I'd guess they eat two per day. The foods I control are the seed/grain mixes and treats. Veggies once per day and lab blocks available 24/7.

I use HT and have had no issues with it, though mine are on 2018 because they are quite young. When those run out we're switching to 2014.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I would free feed, but one of my boys started taking it to his advantage and ate and ate and ate and started getting fat so I had to control the amount they were eating. I used to free feed with no issues but yeah, now I can't  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm surprised they'd get fat off of lab blocks! But definitely go by your rats' needs in this case. It is certainly fine to give a 'lean' period overnight if everyone is healthy and some rat experts recommend it, too. You see your rats, you're the best judge of frequency regarding that


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A 4-6 hour lean period during their most active hours (evening for most rats) is very beneficial to the metabolism. Now, I do not feed blocks and primarily feed Rat Salad with my grain mix taking a back seat, but the idea is similar.

As the evening is winding down, the boys get a huge bowl of Rat Salad. (This is started slowly for rats that aren't used to lots of fruits and veggies.) I give them enough to last them through most of the night. In the morning, they get another smaller bowl of Rat Salad and then their grain mix. The amount of grain mix is portioned so that they have eaten all of it by late afternoon when they start becoming more active. Then, the cycle starts over.

And, of course, they have access to fresh (bottled spring) water 24/7.


----------

